# What school would you go to?



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is a hypothetical thread here. If you had enouph talent to go to any school in the US, where would you go? There are only 2 rules: 1. don't say NBA and 2. You can't name your favorite team. My obvious answer would be Michigan but I'll leave it out for this one. My list:

1. UNC - great tradition, fan base, world recognition and they turn out NBA second to no school.
2. Kansas - another great tradition and I've met coach Williams and he seems to be a great guy. 
3. UCLA - the weather and the women, oh yeah tradition and whatnot also
4. Maryland - up and coming basketball power
5. Stanford - great school that recruits quality people


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Kansas is at the top!*

But because you said you can't name your favorite team heres mine.

1. North Carolina-Great Tradition, and a great team. Plus their college football team is my second favorite, behind K-Sate.

2.Michigan State-Izzo is a great coach and I would love to play for him.

3.Depaul-I love the school even they aren't so good.

4.Stanford-GO to a smart school and get a great education. 

5.Connecticut-I have always have a soft spot for the Huskies. Calhoun is a solid coach.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Well too bad, I am putting my alma mater on top. I do not care what people think. I also include schools even though not great in basketball, but good in academics. If I was a player that has the "P", I want to goto a school that values education in case I would get hurt, and values basketball. You can see my top 2 teams has both. My favorite team, Kansas has both too.

Kansas. The Fans. The Traditon. Roy Williams. Great History. Allen Field House. National Exposer. 99% make into the Big Dance. 80% of winning. Good chance to make pros by playing here. One of the best education values. Great Business School, a top notch J school, one of the best in Education schools and Engineeering schools.

But here are my teams I would chose not including Kansas

1-UNC. To be part of the Tabocco road would be great. Just like Kansas. The Fans. Tradition. History. The National Ezpousure. And a chance to beat up on DUKE every year.

2-Kentucky. To play for them, I know I have a great time.

3-UMKC. People say why? One it is my home town school. A chance to be a star of a team. Not much expousure, but if I play well, I will get notice. Plus, they are a top notch education establishment.

4-Arizona. The weather. The great envrioment for basketball. Very good business school. ( I am an accoutant)

5-Indiana. Great basketball rich history. Team that I know will win. Plus, education is a great value there.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Take off your blue and red glasses*

Um, KU is a decent school, but not nearly as good as you make it out to be. Their J school may or may not be good, I don't know, but it's not even close to MU's. I do know that they rank in the 30's overall for public colleges, a few spots behind MU in terms of education. If you're going to a school based on their academics and you could go wherever you wanted then no way would you go to KU. And I also find it humorous that you said you'd get an 80% chance at winning it all. Um, you have been paying attention, right? They've been to only a coule of final fours since they won it all in '88, even though they've had the most talented teams many times. They're regarded by the national media as chokers, and rightfully so. Also, UMKC? They're not that great academically.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

You just love to argue with me, and pick everything out. I bet you do. You just seem to argue to be about everything I say. 

On the J school part. I am not disageeing with you that MU is one of the top schools. I think they are the top 3 J schools. I think KU is up there too. Last time I check, they were int he top 15. I am not disagreeing on how good KU in terms to education vs MU. I did not even say that. How do you come with that? For the 80% of winning, I do not mean by to win the championship. DUH! I meant 80% of winning percentage for the season. 


Can you just please do not argue everything I say? Just pisses me off. Thanks.


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

ummmmmm. ........... How do none of you put Duke up there they have the greatest tradition.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ummmmm for really only when Coack K is coach. I guessnone of us want to play for Duke and Coach K. Duke would be in my top 10, but I only did 6 teams to pick from.


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

Ya I guess your right but I still think it's funny because noibody else listed them and there seem to be a lot of Duke fans. I would like to play for a cinderella team, like a Zaga or Kent. It would be awesome to be like a 15 seed and upset a no.2 like Hampton did.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

The only reason I was comparing KU and MU's academics is because you were talking about how you would go to a school because of the academics they offered, not the basketball, and KU isn't really a great school. They're not bad, but overall they're not great either. If you were going to pick schools based on academics you should have picked some small private schools or something, not a public university that isn't hard to get into at all(don't all people who graduate highschool in Kansas automatically get accepted?).

About the 80% winning thing, you made it seem like you meant the whole thing because first you said 99% of getting in the tourney, then 80% of winning.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I didn't list Duke basically because I hate them. I have to respect their consistency, Coach K and the large amount of quality players they turn out but I could never don the Blue and White. If I wasn't so biased I would have listed them but I am, same with Michigan State. I would have listed State except for the fact that I hate them.

-And to Motigs and Kalumn, Mizzou and Kansas can't hold a candle to Michigan's academics, just had to throw that in there.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I know that Michigan is beter acadamices to mU and KU. 

In Kansas now, students DO NOT get automated accepted anymore. To be techinal, yeah with the new standards . To get into KU now for instate is:

3.00 GPA or higher

OR

Top Half of class

OR

25 or higher on ACT


On that critera I would had got 2 of 3.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Those standards really aren't that hard. I didn't take the ACT (east coast we take the SAT) but I easily have the other 2 covered. Do you have any idea what a 25 on the ACT would be comprable to on a SAT?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

k^2, no not really what a 25 on hte ACT would be for SAT/. 36 is like 1600 on the SAT's So it could be in the range of 1100-1300? just guessiong.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

1. Duke
2. Kentucky
3. Kansas


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

Even though I am a huge Michigan State fan, my other top three school choices to go for basketball would be:

1. Kentucky- They have a great veteran coach in Tubby Smith, and the school supports their basketball team better than any other school in the country.

2. Duke- This school is the most dominant school in the era we live in, has a great coaching and recruiting staff, and just has an overall basketball atmosphere around it.

3. St. Johns- This school is very close to my home and would be convienent for my friends and family to see me play. This school also has a lot of basketball history and has good role players to play alongside with.


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

If it was based on academics first and the mix of a good D1 program my top 5 would be:
1. Duke (Harvard of the south, oh yea consistently ranked in top 5 in bball.)
2. Stanford (Harvard of the west...or as the Stanford students like to say, Harvard: The Stanford of the East..consistently on top of the Pac-10.)
3. Georgetown (Program has been down in the past but a great school) 
4. Notre Dame (Great school in the Big East)
5. Wake Forest (Great school, BEAUTIFUL campus, ACC)

Honorable Mention: Vanderbilt, Boston College, Villanova, Providence College, Fordham University


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> Those standards really aren't that hard. I didn't take the ACT (east coast we take the SAT) but I easily have the other 2 covered. Do you have any idea what a 25 on the ACT would be comprable to on a SAT?


Schools I look at east of Ohio want SAT, schools west of Ohio prefer ACT, so I've taken both. I'd think if you got an 1170 or up on the SAT you can pull off a 25 on the ACT.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I want to comment on a few things in this thread. For one, somebody said that Duke had the greatest tradition. How long have you been following basketball? They are not even close. UCLA, UNC, Kansas, Kentucky, Indiana, Louisville, ... hello? Duke probably fits in the top seven with those other teams. The Sporting News listed the top seven as, if I remember correctly, UCLA, UNC, Kentucky, Kansas, Indiana, Louisville, Duke. They've been good recently, but don't make any ridiculous statements that they have better tradition than a school like UCLA. That's absurd. 

Number one for me is Louisville. I know you're not supposed to name your favorite team, but I honestly don't know any other way to answer. I bleed Cardinal red, live and die Red Rage sports. Plus, you really can't deny their tradition. I'm into the tradition of schools, so if I was a real high-flyer, I might choose Louisville to try to recreate the Doctors of Dunk, and be Dr. Dunkenstein II, following Darrell Griffith's footsteps, landing S.I. covers like him. I don't really think I can make a list without listing Louisville number one. And my picking Louisville is also somewhat legit because they have a top three speed school in the United States. They're close to me, and their engineering is now better than Purdue's.

Another thing I wanted to talk about. Anybody that claims Kentucky's fans support their team better than any in the country or say that you know you'd have a great time playing for them... that person is obviously not from Kentucky. They're the second most popular team in the state. Really. Most of Louisville's population are Card fans, and other than Louisville, what the hell else IS there in Kentucky? And have you ever been to friggin' Lexington? If you haven't, don't. Most freaking boring city in the world, surrounded by 100 miles of farms. Anybody that WANTS to go to Kensucky and play for the Mildcats needs to be kicked in the head, several times, hard. 

Anyway, I'll shut up and make a list:
1. Louisville - I would want to play for Rick Pitino, as he knows how to get people to the NBA. Also, by going to Louisville, I'd be able to meet my idol, Cool Hand Luke, Denny Crum. They have a top notch speed school, something I'm interested in. And I live about ten minutes away from the campus, if that long. 

2. UCLA - The history . . . . wow.

3. Kansas - Rock Chock Jayhawk, baby. Every year, around tournament time, I'm always rooting for Kansas; had them winning the national championship like five of the last seven years. They always let me down. So I'd want a chance to put them over the top and bring in some hardware and add a banner to the rafters.

4. Texas Tech - I'm a football player, and I appreciate Bob Knight's hard-*** mentality. I'd love to play for him. Even though I'm still pissed that he dropped Louisville from the schedule in the late '80s, after we beat the tar out of him for a decade or so. 

5. Hawaii - Well yeah, there's a lot of travel. But if they had a history of players going to the NBA, I'd rather go to Hawaii than Louisville. I mean, shoot... Hawaii!! Maybe I'd shoot a few basketballs while I was there? I dunno, probably not.

6. Stanford - I'd love to play and live on the west coast, and it's a great school, that's strong in several areas that interest me.

7. Okaloosa Walton CC - Yeaaaah, I had to have one nobody else would even think of. But really, I've been to their campus in Destin, Florida, and it is the most beautiful campus I've ever seen. And it's a short walk from the beach. I mean, this place is so close to the beach, it's a surprise it doesn't wash away. Hell, I could lay on the beach all day, every day... just too much fun. 

8. Indiana - Naw, I wouldn't go to OWCC before Indiana. I guess Indiana would really be seventh on this list. Another close to home place, and it's where my mom went. 

9. Purdue - Great engineering school. But, if I'm a basketball player, am I really going to school, too!?

10. Penn State - If I was that athletic and whatnot, I'd have to walk onto the football team. And, how could you turn down a chance to play football for a living legend that's name already belongs in the same breath as Paul Bryant?


----------



## UNCStateGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

Here goes my list.

1. North Carolina - One of the top 5 basketball programs in the country. Probably has collectively produced the the best pro talent. Not to mention I grew up as a die-hard Carolina fan and I still love my Heels. Nice weather and campus. Girls are everywhere in Chapel Hill too.

2. Florida - Who cares that it is a football school? Billy D still runs a top program and campus is incredible. Only school I know of with better looking girls than Chapel Hill and the weather is incredible. 

3. NC State - My alma mater so I have to show my loyalty. Nice campus, good tradition (2 National Championship) and an excellent Engineering department. 

4. Stanford - Nice weather, nice campus, nice girls and good basketball program. Not to mention a Stanford degree looks great and most players actually get a degree.

5. UCLA - Great tradition although I'm not a huge fan of Steve Lavin. Nice campus though and again the wheather is terrific. Oh yeah, their are nice girls all over the place.

Other places I'd consider.

Virgina - Very nice campus, good weather and a good program.
Ohio State - Both of my parents alma maters, huge campus, a lot of loyalty in the school
Cincinnati - Grew up a fan (much against my parent's wishes), love Huggins style of play 
Duke - Hey, I could get a college degree in three years and get credit for class while playing ball overseas.
Fresno State - I have a thing for japanese food espically when it's free.

Last place I'd go to school: UCONN - Weather is terrible. It's in the middle of nowhere and up north college ball takes a backseat to the NBA (unlike ACC country).


----------



## Arsenal (Jul 18, 2002)

If you think UConn is the worst because of the weather, just a heads up but there are a bunch of school that have much worse weather than UConn. If I were you, I wouldn't go to a College Bball game at Syracuse, BC, Minnesota, and a bunch of other places.

If I could pick a school I could go to play Bball, it would be Notre Dame. But I'm a fan of ND, so I'll stick to the rules and list the others that I would rather play at. As a side note, I'll admit that if I were a top 50 player, I probably would not choose ND above some other schools if I had no relation to them. Maybe football, but not basketball, at least not yet.

Duke - Duke's a great school and Coach K is one of the best coaches of all time. They have a bunch of great fans and their campus is really beautiful.

Stanford - A great academic school and their Basketball program isn't half bad at all. If I went there, I would probably stay all 4 years just to get my money's worth.

UNC - The tradition has to be appealing to most high school basketball players. Doh boy sucks, but their still a great school, academically and in regards to basketball.

UVa - Their school is absolutely beautiful and they're probably the best public school in America. Their coach has a big forehead, but they still have a great program.

Villanova - Another great school with an up and coming Bball program. Watch out for Jay Wright - he can recruit.

Memphis - I wouldn't mind getting a few extra "benefits" along the way. A free car here, a new house there. Not too bad. Just kidding.

There's a lot of other schools I would consider (Indiana, MSU, Oregon, Arizona, UCLA without Lavin, etc), but those are the main schools I would go to if I were a good basketball player. 

Can KansasAlumn and Motigs continue fighting?!? I think it might just be the funniest thing I've ever read. Seriously, they're great reads.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arsenal</b>!
> 
> 
> Can KansasAlumn and Motigs continue fighting?!? I think it might just be the funniest thing I've ever read. Seriously, they're great reads.


It is the KU/MU Rivarly. You should had read some of the stuff we talked about over the college season on nbadraftnet.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

If I had the talent, I'd have 2 requirements. One is a decent program, and 2 is location, location, location. Nothing against teams like Kansas or Kentucky, but they are in Kansas and Kentucky. You know what I mean?

1. Florida: Top notch program; Major exposure; Sunny Florida; It can't get any better.

2. UCLA: Great history; Program is not where it used to be, but it's not bad. Great weather.

3. USC: Doesn't quite have the program as the other 2, but it's in SoCal.

4. Duke/UNC (tie): The location isn't as great as California or Florida, but you can't ignore the 2 best programs in the country.

5. Stanford: If you're serious about an education as well, here's where you need to go if you got top notch college basketball skills.

6. Hawaii: Nowhere near the program as the others, but you can't turn down Hawaii.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

This is great stuff that people think they should go to. In part of the listing that I just releaized we posters forgot one thing when we decide what school we want to go to if we have the talent. You may want to go to that school, but would it be realistic? Some teams only need big men only need wing playres. Most coaches look at players where they need help in. For example, KU needs big men with Collison leaving and only grave is here for two years. they need a wing player. They have 2 guards who verbal, so my chance now are slim. Lets say that I am a point guard, but can play the shooting. . and lets take a look at my list. 

Kansas. They really do not need a PG right now. They have Miles and Hawkins. However, if I am willing to sit on the bench, and wait my turn, I am all for it. I would walk on to Kansas and not worry about a scholarhsip. As a shootign guard, they could use some help. Boschee is gone, and Hinrich is a senior, but I have to fight time with Case and Gibbons(who could play the 3 too). But KU, does run a 3 guard offense, so maybe I would be able to sign with KU. 

UNC-As of now, they could use all the help they need. They are set with young PG's, so I would not be too much help now, however I would be a good backup and practice player. However, since they are rebuilding, and looking for talent, I would sign with UNC.

Kentucky-Right now they need help at the guard postion, and that is a good possiblity for me since I am a guard. 

UMKC-Playing time at the point won't be easy. Most say why? it is UMKC, if I am that damn good, I can get PT. True, but there is a player there who is one of the best guards you never heard of. His name is Michael Watson. A juniro who average now 23 PPG. I would be a solid backup, and maybe a starter or get great PT at the shooting guard. 

Arizona-I would sign just to know tht I can get a final four ring, but that would basically be it. They are set at the guards. They are deep, and realisticly they are not shopping at the guards too much. 

Indiana-Not sure much about sitution on the guards there or guard recruiting.

Basically what I am saying when we pick which schools we would go to if we have the talent to play is would it be realistic to get PT, and are those teams actually need the postion you are. Of the schools I pick only arizona and KU really do not need guards, but to be honest, I would walk on those teams or if they did offer me a scholarship, i would take it.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

UCLA without a doubt but we can't list our favorite school, plus I would hate playing for Steve Lavin.

1.Duke- "Duke is Duke. They're on TV more than Leave it to Beaver." I forget which coach said that but he is right.

Michigan- pays more than any other NCAA school, ask Chris Webber. Just kidding. 

2.North Carolina- Tradition and the scrimmages. 

3.USC- If I could be the recruit that finally made this a powerhouse basketball program I'd sign up. 

4.Cincinnati - If Huggins was the coach I would go.

5.Hawaii-Enigma beat me to this but if I could go to Hawaii for 4 years and be a big star on a small island....I think I could enjoy that.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> If I had the talent, I'd have 2 requirements. One is a decent program, and 2 is location, location, location. Nothing against teams like <b>Kansas or Kentucky, but they are in Kansas and Kentucky. You know what I mean?
> </b>
> .


No what do you mean? Do you think Kansas is flat? Do you think it is bunch of farms? I want to know what do you think? Have you ever been to Kansas? It is not flat, there is farm land, but it is in the outskirts of Lawrence. It is a beutiful campus,a nd it is on a hill. In the fall, it is the most amazing time to be on campus. The trees. what a picture perfect scene. The city is only 30 minutes from the Kansas City Metro, so if you want to go to a big city, KC is just there. 

I am not sure about Kentucky though.

I think the location of Kansas is great. In the middle of the country. 30 mins from KC, just 3-4 hours from Denver, 5-6 hours from Dallas. The same for Chi-town 5-6 hours.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm from Kentucky, and don't even get me started. Louisville should break off from the state. Louisville is great; it's now the 16th biggest city in the United States. But after Louisville, you get to ******* country. Farms after freaking farms. A bunch of UK fans with more fingers than toes and more toes than teeth and more teeth than brain cells. Tons of friggin' horses. I hate horses. Uneducated country-folk hillbilly blew-blooded UK fans. UK has, by far, the least educated fan base in the United States. What should happen to Kentucky? Well, since the state refuses to give Louisville more than half of its tax money, even though Louisville makes basically all revenue the state receives, Louisville should just be annexed by Indiana. Then Kentucky would probably just blow off the face of the earth or something. Maybe like a giant toxic waste landfill or something? Oh, and something else I have to ramble about: The Kentucky Derby. Why is this thing still in Louisville? Really, Lexington can frickin' have Churchill Downs. Nobody in Louisville cares about the Derby. It's just an excuse for all the blew-blooded ******* UK fans to come north for a weekend and trash up our city. 

There is NO reason for ANYONE in their right mind to want to go to Kentucky. Oh, except for that $$ thing and the money orders; can anybody say Claude Bassett? I'm still pissed they fired Hal Mumme, he was so much fun to beat up on. Shoot, they paid players, paid coaches to send them players, got put on probation for it, and STILL couldn't do any better than 2-9!! Can't wait for the UK game this year; I predict Louisville by 45 in the football game. 

BTW, the point of this post was agreeing with Enigma.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks CHL on the Kentucky side. On the Kansas side, the best part of Kansas that is not flat, farmland and stuff is East of Wichicta. West of Wichita is nothing, absolutly nothing. TYhe East sides, there are hills, and greens, and trees and just urban areas. To be honest, Topeka sucks. That is bunch of white trash and politcans. Wichita is a good city, but nothing to do there. To be honest the only parts of Kansas you want to be in is East of Lawrence. Lawrence and East. 

I maybe contracting my other post, but Lawrence is a good city,a nd it is a great college town.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

1. Duke (tie)

Without a doubt... I wouldn't want nothing more than to play for, whom I think is one of the best college (if not the best) coach in the nation today in Coach K... Not to mention to play in front of the Cameron Crazies!

1. Kentucky (tie) [When Pitino was the coach]

Can I say anything more about the tradition of UK!... Pitino coaches the game the way it was meant to play... Constant pressure on the basketball, and work your *** off! 

3. Texas Tech

I know.. I know... You might wonder why I might risk the chance of gettin' a verbal beating in practice with Coach Knight... Let's face it... He knows the game like no other and his motion offence is a beauty to watch and play... Constant movement... Nice, my kind of game...



That's all for now..


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

It depends of what kind of player I was. If I were a prime time player like Jaywill I would go to a small school to carry them and make me look good.
otherwise I would go by coaching.

1. Duke
2. Arizona
3. Louisville
4. Cincy
5. Texas Tech


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> It depends of what kind of player I was. If I were a prime time player like Jaywill I would go to a small school to carry them and make me look good.
> otherwise I would go by coaching.
> 
> ...


If I go by Coaching

1-Kansas
2-Arizona
3-Louisville
4-Texas Tech
5-Oklahoma
6-Duke
7-Temple
8-North Carolina
9-Iowa
10-Kentucky


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I can't beleive any of you would consider playing for Coach Knight. The guy has to be the biggest ******* (edit if you want) ever. I have never seen the guy smile or lauph. He has choked kids, threatened kids and waved his own **** in front of players. And threatening a female co-worker really makes him a great man, doesn't it. Have you ever seen the man conduct an interview or interact with the media. He is a jerk simple as that. If you say something that he doesn't want to hear he chews you out. Also as for him being a great coach, well he used to be.  How many times in a row has he bowed out in the first round, with more talented teams then the ones hes playing. Also have you seen how many kids have transferred to get away from him, the numbers are astronomical. He refused to talk to Mike Davis because he still thinks he should be at Indiana. BTW did you say any of the interviews he conducted after he was released, he claimed he never knew what "zero tolerence" was, come on. Then he has the nerve to sue Indiana. The guy was only coaching there because he was winning, nobody above him liked him. If i was the best prospect in the country i would play D3 before i played for Texas Tech.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> I can't beleive any of you would consider playing for Coach Knight. The guy has to be the biggest ******* (edit if you want) ever. I have never seen the guy smile or lauph. He has choked kids, threatened kids and waved his own **** in front of players. And threatening a female co-worker really makes him a great man, doesn't it. Have you ever seen the man conduct an interview or interact with the media. He is a jerk simple as that. If you say something that he doesn't want to hear he chews you out. Also as for him being a great coach, well he used to be. How many times in a row has he bowed out in the first round, with more talented teams then the ones hes playing. Also have you seen how many kids have transferred to get away from him, the numbers are astronomical. He refused to talk to Mike Davis because he still thinks he should be at Indiana. BTW did you say any of the interviews he conducted after he was released, he claimed he never knew what "zero tolerence" was, come on. Then he has the nerve to sue Indiana. The guy was only coaching there because he was winning, nobody above him liked him. If i was the best prospect in the country i would play D3 before i played for Texas Tech.


You do bring a good point. For me, I can take the rough treatment. 

However, on what you saying in your couple lines. Please do not use those words. I will let it go for now, but if you use those words again..........


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> No what do you mean? Do you think Kansas is flat? Do you think it is bunch of farms? I want to know what do you think? Have you ever been to Kansas? It is not flat, there is farm land, but it is in the outskirts of Lawrence. It is a beutiful campus,a nd it is on a hill. In the fall, it is the most amazing time to be on campus. The trees. what a picture perfect scene. The city is only 30 minutes from the Kansas City Metro, so if you want to go to a big city, KC is just there.
> ...



First of all, I've got nothing against the University of Kansas. I've had family graduate from there. It's a fine university.

However, I may be a little bit spoiled from some of the places I've been to, but you have to loosen up those blinders a bit. I'll try to sugar-coat it for you. Let's just say you won't find a Navy base anywhere near Kansas. Now do you know what I mean?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

if i had to go by coachs my would be...

1.Duke(Coach K is the best in the game)
2.Arizona
3.Syracuse(Got to love Jimmy B and how long hes been there)
4-Louisville
5-Texas Tech( I would love to play for Bobby Knight just to hear him yell at people and throw around chairs)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well actually there is a navy base nearby. but I see where you getting at. I am just saying many people who <b>never been near Kansas</b> needs to learn Kansas is not all flat, not all farms, not all stereotypical from say "Wizard of Oz". No not Oz from American Pie. LOL Kansas East of I-735 or about the line between Topeka and Wichita is very un-sterotypical Kansas. WHere I live in KS is one of the best spots to raise a family. I have been to LA, San Diego, Denver, Houston, ST. Louis, New York, Boston , Atlanta, and Florida(spelled that right Engima). I will still stay here, execept I would like to have money for the Royals.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> I can't beleive any of you would consider playing for Coach Knight. The guy has to be the biggest ******* (edit if you want) ever. I have never seen the guy smile or lauph. He has choked kids, threatened kids and waved his own **** in front of players. And threatening a female co-worker really makes him a great man, doesn't it. Have you ever seen the man conduct an interview or interact with the media. He is a jerk simple as that. If you say something that he doesn't want to hear he chews you out. Also as for him being a great coach, well he used to be. How many times in a row has he bowed out in the first round, with more talented teams then the ones hes playing. Also have you seen how many kids have transferred to get away from him, the numbers are astronomical. He refused to talk to Mike Davis because he still thinks he should be at Indiana. BTW did you say any of the interviews he conducted after he was released, he claimed he never knew what "zero tolerence" was, come on. Then he has the nerve to sue Indiana. The guy was only coaching there because he was winning, nobody above him liked him. If i was the best prospect in the country i would play D3 before i played for Texas Tech.






> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> I can't beleive any of you would consider playing for Coach Knight. The guy has to be the biggest ******* (edit if you want) ever. I have never seen the guy smile or lauph. He has choked kids, threatened kids and waved his own **** in front of players. And threatening a female co-worker really makes him a great man, doesn't it. Have you ever seen the man conduct an interview or interact with the media. He is a jerk simple as that. If you say something that he doesn't want to hear he chews you out. Also as for him being a great coach, well he used to be. How many times in a row has he bowed out in the first round, with more talented teams then the ones hes playing. Also have you seen how many kids have transferred to get away from him, the numbers are astronomical. He refused to talk to Mike Davis because he still thinks he should be at Indiana. BTW did you say any of the interviews he conducted after he was released, he claimed he never knew what "zero tolerence" was, come on. Then he has the nerve to sue Indiana. The guy was only coaching there because he was winning, nobody above him liked him. If i was the best prospect in the country i would play D3 before i played for Texas Tech.




Man oh man... What you see in public media is only the bad stuff you see about Knight... Of course the media is goin' to portray him as a bigger tyrant than he really is... What you don't think media does that to gain viewers, now do they?.. Sure he demands a lot of his players and he is the most competitive guy... But ask 90% of his former players and assistants and they will tell you that the man cares about them, and that he's one of the most brilliant minds to have ever taught the game.... So what if he's a lil' tough on you during practice... What, you can't take it?... All he ever asks is for his players to play hard and smart... Read his new book out.. you'll actually have a different take on the man after you read the first chapter.... 

Also... his players graduate from University.. Him and John Thompson are the few coaches who made sure their players graduate with a college degree... Also, ask anyone in Indiana, and they will tell you that Coach Knight was always there for his former players and assistants... Whether it was finding a job, money, coaching, dishwasher, lawnmower... You name it, he did it..(i.e.... Mike K of Duke, has nothing but praise for the man..)

Read his book, and you'll see Coach Knight in a different light... you'll see..


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Bobby Knight*

is a good coach, but he has problems off the court also that he should get checked out, his short temper is unhealthy and he is going to have a heartattack,

my 1st pick would easily be Stanford because of academics, then Virginia, the Uconn, then Wake Forest (sweet campus.)


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> Louisville is great; it's now the 16th biggest city in the United States.


Nothing against the city of Louisville, I'm sure it's a wonderful place but where did you come up with the 16th largest city? I've heard that a few times, and I did my own research. It turnes out they just barely crack the top 50. Check it out for yourself if you don't believe. 

http://factfinder.census.gov/bf/_lang=en_vt_name=DEC_2000_SF1_U_GCTPH1R_US10S_geo_id=01000US.html

I know it's from 2000, but this is about the latest you'll be able to find and I doubt Louisville will jump up 30+ spots in less than two years.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I would og to - 

1.Michigan
2.Duke
3.Indiana
4.Stanford
5.Any other Big Ten Team (Mich. St. would really be my #1)

Least - 
1.Any SEC school(except Vandy)/ Memphis - They all cheat, lie, don't make their players take classes, point shave, illegally recruit, ect.
2.Vanderbilt - It is WAY more respectable tha Ole Miss, but being in the SEC brings them down a whole lot.
3.Arkansas St. - I think we all know why I chose this and #4 and #5.
4.Middle Tennessee State
5.Arkansas Bine Bluff Central State

LMFAO to that comment earlier about Memphis and the free house/car, lol it is sooooo true.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Based on all factors:
1. UCLA
2. Texas
3. Stanford
4. UNC
5. Georgetown
6. St. John's
7. Providence
8. Kansas
9. Arizona
10. Northwestern


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Duke- This school is the most dominant school in the era we live in, has a great coaching and recruiting staff, and just has an overall basketball atmosphere around it.


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

1. UNC, because of their awesome tradition
2. Kansas, see above
3. Michigan State, great school as well as great basketball
4. Duke, tradition
5. Maryland, tradition

It's all about tradition in college ball and tradition means NBA teams look at those colleges. :biggrin:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Chapel Hill- compassionate and relationship based coaching staff, perfect climate, beautiful campus, excellent female population, mountains 3 hours in one direction beaches 3 hours in the other direction. Tradition, top-notch competition. Proven program that will compete for national championships.

I think my next choice would be UConn (great program there) or East Carolina ( ****ty local D1 college... could be a hero raising them to decent status or something like that. Okay, not this one then.)


----------



## FtnIrish2 (Jun 3, 2005)

Cool idea for a thread. ND would obviously be my #1, but since that's not an option...

1. UNC
2. Wake Forest
2. Duke
3. Syracuse (I think it would be awesome to play in the Carrier Dome)
4. Florida
5. Michigan State


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

1. Michigan 
2. USC

Two schools I got into for undergrad, but Michigan was too big and mom wouldn't let me go to USC at 18.

Cool thing is, is after I go to UC Santa Barbara for Photography, I'll be going to USC for my Ph.D, so that will be cool.


----------



## coachhomer (Sep 23, 2004)

Great thread. I love the Okaloosa Walton CC pick by CoolHandLuke. Don't think you would want to play for Bruce Stewart though.

No wrong answers here. It's all opinion.

1. Hawaii - love to surf. where else would I go for that.

2. Stanford - can't beat the education plus short flight to Hawaii.

3. Chaminade - only if I couldn't get into UH.

C


----------



## tacobell (Aug 2, 2005)

1. UNC
2. Arizona
3. Georgia Tech


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

SU or UNC


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

1. Maryland - Great b-ball tradition, my dad went there, I live close by
2. Duke - another great program, Coach K


----------



## sai (Sep 12, 2005)

I wouldn't go to College. I'd stay here in germany, change my name to Peter Fehse and some crappy Team like the Sonics would draft me in the middle of the second round....yeah,great plan...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

KU or Syracuse.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

If I had such potential where I was courted and able to go to any school, I'd want to go somewhere where I'd be able to fulfill that potential. Other than UCLA, schools such as Duke, North Carolina, Indiana, Kentucky, UConn, Michigan State, Maryland, Temple, Kansas come to mind. Obviously, schools with established head coaches would peak my interest..


----------

